# Something is wrong with my budgie



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello. I have a problem with my budgie. I have him since February 2019. So it is 6 months. I want to say that budgie ate cardboard at the beginning. I thought he only bites them, but I noticed later that he ate it. Here's photo.

 

But nothing wrong happened after this. Everything was ok. But I noticed from about a month that something wrong is happening with budgie. First I noticed that his poops are strange. I stopeed giving him vegetables and fruits etc, but nothing changed. Here's photo of this poops.

  

For me it isn't normal poop. The thing were getting worse in the last two weeks. Budgie started more sleeping in the day, and in the last 5 days I noticed problems with flying. He's flying like he is too heavy or weak. He barely can fly. I need to carry him on the perch. Otherwise he fall on floor. 
I don't know what happened to him. When I bought him everything was ok. My only idea is that he ate those cardboard and this caused this.
I also tried to give him active carbon, but he don't want to eat it.

I also have second budgie that live with him but second budgie don't have any problems.

Please help.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to have you bird examined by an avian vet, sleeping more and losing the ability to fly is an indication that the bird is not at all well. Because birds are prey animals they hide illness very well and by the time symptoms are noticed the bird has usually been ill for a while. The droppings do not look normal but without them being tested by a vet it is not possible to say what the problem is.
Do you need help in locating an avian vet? If there are none in your area if you can find an exotic vet they usually have someone on staff that ha experience with birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is very important that you take your budgie to be examined by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------

